# [SPOILER] Whats next for Jon Jones?



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

After that performance Jones' rise can't be paced anymore he has to take a step up in competition.
Who do you guys think?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Winner of Bader vs. Lil Nog.

Though I wouldn't be upset if they tossed this kid in with the likes of Rua and Machida right now.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd like to see him face Forrest Griffin. I wouldnt give Forrest much of a chance, but it'd be good to see how he compares to a former champ.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Give him a title shot ! 

I see him beating everyone except maybe for Lyoto and Rua.


Lil Nog would be a good last test before title shot.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

The way he did that.. I say let him fight Anderson. Don't call me silly either because I bet that fight would be very competitive.

Realistically, give him winner or Machida/Rampage. Or Forrest, but that's kinda mean to Forrest.

The only fighters I see being able to beat Jones is Machida, Rampage, Rashad (but they won't fight), Andy, Thiago Silva, and I think that's about it.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

I like the winner of Machida Rampage and a title shot if he wins that one.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

I want to see him against an a level striker before he gets into the top 5, perhaps Thiago Silva would be the best choice.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> The way he did that.. I say let him fight Anderson. Don't call me silly either because I bet that fight would be very competitive.
> 
> Realistically, give him winner or Machida/Rampage. Or Forrest, but that's kinda mean to Forrest.
> 
> The only fighters I see being able to beat Jones is Machida, Rampage, Rashad (but they won't fight), Andy, Thiago Silva, and I think that's about it.


I think it'd be a bad business move by the UFC to throw him in the deep end, they'll want to test the water first with a top ten fighter, but not top 5.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

didn't mean to put Lyoto/Rashad! I think a fight with Griffin or Franklin should be next for him. 
You can hear the sighs of dissapointment of the big Franklin, Griffin and Rampage fans, cos they know at some point in the next 12 months one of them is geting "the Bones treatment!"


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I don´t think he should get the winner of Machida/Rampage.
That would be him stepping up from bottom top 10 to the top 3.

I think he shuold get the looser of that fight.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I forgot about Franklin. That wouldn't be horrible. 

Franklin would get destroyed, but I'm just a big fanboy right now. It's hard not to be at the moment.

I'd much rather see Bones fight Franklin than Forrest. 

Winner of Bader/Lil Nog would be nice to see also.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

For some reason I would love to see Lyoto vs Jon Jones.

But I want to see Jon Bon Jones destroy Rashad...hahah. That would make my day. 

Too many fun match ups. Griffin would be a joke.

Rampage would be VERY interesting. If Jon Jones TKOs Rampage in the first round that would be stunning. 

I say *Cyrile Diabate. *


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> didn't mean to put Lyoto/Rashad! I think a fight with Griffin or Franklin should be next for him.
> You can hear the sighs of dissapointment of the big Franklin, Griffin and Rampage fans, cos they know at some point in the next 12 months one of them is geting "the Bones treatment!"


Franklin wouldnt stand a chance against Bones. He's a glorified middleweight, and Bones is a freakishly large light heavyweight. Its difficult to give him a tough fight without throwing him to the wolves, as it were. Thiago Silva would be a good test, but Forrest makes a fight out of anything (except Anderson Silva!).

Needless to say, Jonny Bones Jones' next fight will be one to whet the appetite!


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Griffin/Franklin/Thiago Silva.

A step up for Jones but he's not being thrown in with the top 5 yet.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

edlavis88 said:


> didn't mean to put Lyoto/Rashad! I think a fight with Griffin or Franklin should be next for him.
> You can hear the sighs of dissapointment of the big Franklin, Griffin and Rampage fans, cos they know at some point in the next 12 months one of them is geting "the Bones treatment!"


Ha-ha, too true. I don't want Forrest anywhere near Bones right now. Please, Joe Silva, book Griffin vs. Franklin and find another sacrificial lamb for Jones.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

boatoar said:


> I forgot about Franklin. That wouldn't be horrible.
> 
> Franklin would get destroyed, but I'm just a big fanboy right now. It's hard not to be at the moment.
> 
> ...


If Bader beats Lil Nog (which i think he will). I can't see the UFC throwing Jones and Bader into each other that qucikly. They are the 2 guys who are gonna carry the LHW division when the likes of Shogun and Rampage are gone. I think the UFC will look to build those two guys up before making them fight.

I could see the UFC disappointing again and giving Bones someone like Boetsch!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I've seen enough from Jones to know that he needs someone who has KO ability and solid ground game. 

Forrest will get TKOed as he got thrashed by Rashad already. Jon Bone Jones is like a bigger version of GSP with more powerful striking. 

Franklin is solid around, but not big enough nor does he have the chin to withstand those sharp elbows.

Thiago Silva I think is way too slow and will get KOed by a funky spinning elbow or get suplexed on his head.

Interestingly enough Tito might be able to take it to three full rounds still losing though. That would be a BIG fight for Jon Bones Jones. 

Otherwise that leaves Lil Nog, Lyoto, Rashad, Rampage, and an underated Cyrile Diabate only cuz he has really crisp technical striking and he's very lanky like Jon Bon Jones. Plus he showed some huge improvements on his ground game against Luis Cane.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Watching him ragdoll Ortiz around would be fantastic.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Thiago Silva, Bader/Lil Nog, or Ricardo Arona's comeback fight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Apparently I'm the only one here who thinks Franklin would beat Jones. I say Jones vs Griffin would be a hell of a fight.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Apparently I'm the only one here who thinks Franklin would beat Jones. I say Jones vs Griffin would be a hell of a fight.


Yeah, but I can't stand to see Forrest try to stand and trade and get beat up again.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Apparently I'm the only one here who thinks Franklin would beat Jones.


Shocking :thumb02:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> If Bader beats Lil Nog (which i think he will). I can't see the UFC throwing Jones and Bader into each other that qucikly. They are the 2 guys who are gonna carry the LHW division when the likes of Shogun and Rampage are gone. I think the UFC will look to build those two guys up before making them fight.
> 
> I could see the UFC disappointing again and giving Bones someone like Boetsch!


I think you're right about Bader/Jones.

That fight won't happen for at least 2 years, probably longer. 

I sincerely hope that they don't give him someone like Boetsch! Come on!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

If i was Dana i would put Silva up against Bones after he rapes Sonnen that should be a good fight.


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd love to see him fight rampage, probably won't happen but I really want to see it.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Apparently I'm the only one here who thinks Franklin would beat Jones. I say Jones vs Griffin would be a hell of a fight.


I really think youre on your own there :thumb02:

I mean, i love Rich, he's an idol of mine, but he'd get molested by Bones. Look what Silva did to Franklin, and Bones is almost a carbon copy.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

xRoxaz said:


> I want to see him against an a level striker before he gets into the top 5, perhaps Thiago Silva would be the best choice.


this

dude us a fraud but a lot of casual fans that dont understand what they are watching cant see the guy is a piss poor striker who will get exposed by a technical striker with heavy hands with the quickness



dont know y ppl keep mentioning bader when hes a TUFer if jones crushed him hed be hurting their brand..Besides bader/jones are both up and comers why would zuffa use one to derail the other at this stage? its the same reason they kept JDS/carwin/valquez from each other


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Apparently I'm the only one here who thinks Franklin would beat Jones. I say Jones vs Griffin would be a hell of a fight.


I dont even think Franklin thinks he has a chance of winning that one.



Kreed said:


> this
> 
> dude us a fraud but a lot of casual fans that dont understand what they are watching cant see the guy is a piss poor striker who will get exposed by a technical striker with heavy hands with the quickness


Or he will just take them down and pound em out like he is doing to everyone else right now.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Well, I for one didn't really think Vladdy would put up much of a fight, he's probably a step down from Vera realistically.

Bader vs. Jones would be halting the train of one up and comer, not something the UFC would do if they were thinking business.
Lil Nog vs. Jones might be reasonable if he gets past Bader. Solid ground game, decent boxing. At least its a step up.
Thiago Silva vs. Jones is the one I'd like to see. Thiago is solid, probably should have beat Rashad but gassed. The guy normally has a very solid chin. His top game is top notch, but at least he is proficient in BJJ.
Griffin vs. Jones - See Silva vs. Griffin, not the same style of finish but expect to see something very similar, not interested in this fight at all
Rampage vs. Jones - Jones is too quick and too good of a wrestler, sorry Rampage but Jones gives you a beating

That leaves Machida and Rua. We need to see Lyoto fight someone after Rua to see if his mind is damaged goods now. Normally I'd pump him up but a bad KO like he got from Shogun can do a lot to your mental game.
Rua vs. Jones - An in shape and sharp Shogun has a lot of tricks in the bag that would give Jones a good test. I'd love to see this fight in the near future, could really be a blockbuster fight.

And just to dream, Silva vs. Jones. I just want to see Anderson get shitbagged and I see Jones being the guy that could do it. Even if Jones couldn't do it, we'd see a lot less dancing from Anderson and a lot more action because of the pressure that Jones would put on him.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd much rather see Jones fight Little Nog or Franklin than see him take on Forrest. I'm a huge Forrest fan, and seeing him embarrassed by Anderson was horrible, and I see the same happening to him if he was thrown in with Jones. There really aren't many guys I see worrying Jones right now. He's just so talented, has so much natural ability and is already such a physical specimen. There is no doubt in my mind that Jon Jones will hold the belt at 205lbs. He's 23, and already dominating guys like Stephan Bonnar, Matt Hamill, Brandon Vera and Vladamir Matyushenko, that's scary.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Jon Jones is an animal.

He's scary good. This is sort of like how Machida was. He was given guys that were good, but he was so damn dominating against them that it was annoying as a Machida fan to watch him face them.

Jones needs to fight the winner or loser of Rampage/Machida, then he needs to fight 1 more, be it Forrest or Thiago, or even Nog, then he gets his title shot.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I'd like to see him face Forrest Griffin. I wouldnt give Forrest much of a chance, but it'd be good to see how he compares to a former champ.


I'm going with Forrest, also. I believe anything higher would be too much of a jump, even for Bones.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Give him the loser of Rashad/Shogun, I think he's proven enough, lets see him with a big boy now....


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

NotDylan said:


> I like the winner of Machida Rampage and a title shot if he wins that one.


Good call on this one.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I wasn't sold on bones before this event, and I feel like nothing was learned tonight. Jones is good, and an interesting prospect to watch, but no way is he ready for the likes of rua, Evans, and machida.

A step up in competition is in need. Bad business or not, I think the Bader fight makes sense. I'd also be interested in seeing him take on Couture. I wouldn't object to him cracking tito's skull either.


----------



## Hazflo (Oct 17, 2007)

i think he should fight Forrest or Tito big name guys decent skill sets and cardio for days and hard to finish, both these guys could push Bones 3 hard rounds and both guys make interesting fights.
They also have the potential to impose some of there game on him for a change cause i would like to see how he handles himself under pressure.

BTW im aware that bone went 3 rounds with Bonnar and Gusmao but those weren't HARD rounds, HARD; by which i mean he was never in danger or in a situation he desperately didn't want 2 be in because he dictated the whole fight


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I could see him welcoming Forrest back, though I wouldn't give Forrest as much of a chance in that match as others would...

Kinda don't want this match since I really want Forrest to get a few W's on his resume


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Firstly..he shouldn't fight anyone coming off a loss.

Second, he should fight the winner of Machida/Rampage..


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Does it really matter? 

It's obvious Bones is going to crush whoever gets in his way.

I'm surprised Bonnar is still a commentator after Jon punched him in the throat in their fight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

James Toney


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Jones says he wants a top 3 guy next that's not Rashad, and Toney he says he'd bump up and fight anyday:



> SAN DIEGO – While Vladimir Matyushenko, Brandon Vera and even Matt Hamill might disagree, Jon Jones (11-1 MMA, 5-1 UFC) has a shocking message for everyone in the UFC's light heavyweight division: "Bones" is just playing a game.
> 
> Sure, that game generally involves the reconstruction of at least some part of his opponents' faces, but to Jones, it's all about fun.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Jon Jones wants top 3 opponent*



> SAN DIEGO – While Vladimir Matyushenko, Brandon Vera and even Matt Hamill might disagree, Jon Jones (11-1 MMA, 5-1 UFC) has a shocking message for everyone in the UFC's light heavyweight division: "Bones" is just playing a game.
> 
> Sure, that game generally involves the reconstruction of at least some part of his opponents' faces, but to Jones, it's all about fun.
> 
> ...


More Inside

I would actually love for Randy Couture to whoop Toneys ass then have a LHW come up to HW and whoop his ass also.


----------



## nni (Jul 28, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I really think youre on your own there :thumb02:
> 
> I mean, i love Rich, he's an idol of mine, but he'd get molested by Bones. Look what Silva did to Franklin, and Bones is almost a carbon copy.




How is Bones Jones a carbon copy of Anderson Silva? Other than they are both tall, lanky and black. With respect to their styles they have *nothing* in common!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

eveans vs jones would be sick, but apparently they dont wanna fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd pick Thiago Silva although i don't want to see him lose again.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno™ said:


> I'd pick Thiago Silva although i don't want to see him lose again.


thiago silva is sick, i dont want him to lose again either, he is a very dangerous striker though


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Man IMO Jones is going to blow right through anyone short of Anderson, Machida or Shogun at this point, and even those fights I see him winning as long as he stays humble and hungry without letting all this hype get to his head.

But yeah, if they want some fun while building him up for a shot, give him Griffin lol ... I love seeing that overrated brawler get exposed, but except for Anderson he always manages to duck the dangerous guys at their peak. 

Realistically though, he'll probably get Thiago or the loser of Machida/Rampage.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Spoken812 said:


> The way he did that.. I say let him fight Anderson. Don't call me silly either because I bet that fight would be very competitive.
> 
> Realistically, give him winner or Machida/Rampage. Or Forrest, but that's kinda mean to Forrest.
> 
> The only fighters I see being able to beat Jones is Machida, Rampage, Rashad (but they won't fight), Andy, Thiago Silva, and I think that's about it.


I haven't updated my sig rankings since after Penn lost, i've had Silva and Jones as #1 and #2 at LHW, rspectively ... I've probably said this about 20 times - but from 170-205, Silva is the underdog against only one - Bones.


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

Call me crazy but I think they should give him Bonnar. He has proven he can take a beating, won his last fight, and would give a decent attempt. Bones would win but I feel it would be an interesting fight. Bonnar is far enough out he won't be thrown in the deep end but it is a step up and would be a good fight. Dana is going to give him probably 3 more fights before a title shot I feel after hearing interviews. After that massacre I feel Dana has to give him a quick turn around on a fight soon, I mean he took no damage. The kid is sick and classy, definitely the future of LHW.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Whitehorizon said:


> Call me crazy but I think they should give him Bonnar. He has proven he can take a beating, won his last fight, and would give a decent attempt. Bones would win but I feel it would be an interesting fight. Bonnar is far enough out he won't be thrown in the deep end but it is a step up and would be a good fight. Dana is going to give him probably 3 more fights before a title shot I feel after hearing interviews. After that massacre I feel Dana has to give him a quick turn around on a fight soon, I mean he took no damage. The kid is sick and classy, definitely the future of LHW.


Jones has already fought and beat bonnar. Check out the video on www.mma-core.com. After his fight with Bonnar, i was officially aboard the jones hype train.

I would love to see Jones vs Machida.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

No, no, no not Bonnar! Serioesly, make a list of the top 4 light heavyweights in the UFC and let him fight whoever is available first. After Bones destroys whoever he fights next give him the title.

Having him face Bonnar is a waste of time right now.


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Jones has already fought and beat bonnar. Check out the video on www.mma-core.com. After his fight with Bonnar, i was officially aboard the jones hype train.
> 
> I would love to see Jones vs Machida.


Your right I must have forgotten. I need to stop drinking and watching fights... In that case, I want Rashad vs Jones or Bader.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I voted for Thiago Silva.
For more than one reason.
1. after beating Vera, i thaught Jones should fight Silva. That was the logical fight for him imo: higher ranked, coming of a loss to Rashad, tough experienced fighter. Silva got injured and annyways the UFC didn't make that fight.
2. Silva just pulled out of his fight against Boetsch and i think that he will be ready in about 3 months time, just enough to fight Bones
3. officially, Silva is ranked higher than Bones, because he has faced higher ranked opponents and 2 former champions
4. Silva likes to fight: is strong, has good striking and decent JJ. ...but his wrestling sucks. But still it would make up for an exciting fight.

Annyway i am taking Jones over Silva any day. In fact i'll take Jones over any LHW in the UFC atm.
Jones only needs to fight someone in order to show how good he is. So far, so good... :thumb02:

Options 2 and 3 would be: winner of Nog-Bader or winner of Machida-Rampage!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Franklin - This guy destroyed and ruled the MW division till AS showed up, and at 205 he has been impressive as well with a stoppage win over Hammil and KO'ing Liddel while up against the cage. On the ground he is no joke either, getting out of a TIGHT armbar by Lutter and being able to hang with Hendo and eventually stop his TD's outright. 

For Franklin this could be a good fight as well because if he can stop the Jones hype train (which I don't think is hype, it is just legit) then that boosts him to either a title shot or #1 contender shot.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

xRoxaz said:


> I want to see him against an a level striker before he gets into the top 5, perhaps Thiago Silva would be the best choice.


Dude, he took out Brandon Vera in his previous fight - someone whom many may call an A level striker, and wrecked him. I like the idea of Jones v Forrest, however I don't know if that's feasible because I'm not sure of the severity of Forrest's shoulder injury.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i want to see him against someone with good striking and jujitsu.

his standup seems to be coming along good, but i still think its a weakness in his. vlad almost landed a huge right hook, and the only thing that saved jones was the reach advantage. plus the past 2 fights he's left himself wide open for an armbar/triangle which a good grappler could have capitlized on.

i want to see him against thiago silva, its a good step up in competition, and would leave him 1 win from a title shot.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

franklin would be interesting and a real step up in competition.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

The way I see it there are only three fights that make legit sense: Forrest, Franklin, and Thiago. All three are a considerable step up in competition, and beating either of those guys would put him into title contention and officially establish himself as top 5 material. 
I could also understand giving him Lil Nog but then we would have to wait a lot longer to see Bones fight so it makes more sense to give him someone who is unsigned to a fight, like the three guys I mentioned above.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I guess it will be Thiago or Rich!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I want to see him face T Silva, then Lyoto, then title shot again Rua. Shogun will be the first to stop this guy.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Winner of Lil Nog/Bader would be the perfect next step up for Bones. Although Franklin or Forest would be good too.

I really cant see him losing to anybody in the LHW division now, he has the same hype as Machida had a year ago, where you cant see how anybody can beat him, he has every area covered. He has already ragged dolled the strongest fighters in the division, showed unbelivable striking and i cant even see anyone been good enough to even test his JJ. 

Am a big Shogun fan but i just dunno how he could beat Bones, Shogun has the 'pure' striking advantage over him, but Jone's Athleticism(with out trying to sound racist lol), Reach, Strength and wrestling will just negate that pretty easily IMO. Shoguns JJ maybe be better also but again Jones Strength and wrestling will just cancel that out also.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> Winner of Lil Nog/Bader would be the perfect next step up for Bones. Although Franklin or Forest would be good too.
> 
> I really cant see him losing to anybody in the LHW division now, he has the same hype as Machida had a year ago, where you cant see how anybody can beat him, he has every area covered. He has already ragged dolled the strongest fighters in the division, showed unbelivable striking and i cant even see anyone been good enough to even test his JJ.
> 
> *Am a big Shogun fan but i just dunno how he could beat Bones, Shogun has the 'pure' striking advantage over him, but Jone's Athleticism(with out trying to sound racist lol), Reach, Strength and wrestling will just negate that pretty easily IMO. Shoguns JJ maybe be better also but again Jones Strength and wrestling will just cancel that out also.*


Hmm i dont know about that one mate. Shogun is a wizard on the ground. One of the principles of JJ is to be able to beat the bigger, stronger man. Just because Jones is stronger and is a good wrestler doesnt mean hes going to neutralise ruas JJ. Hes excellent from his back and excellent on top. I also believe at this point shogun has much better striking. Who knows though, it is a fight i would LOVE to see and i can see it happening for the title not too far ahead. :thumb02:


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Put him against Rampage, that way Jackson can go do hollywood movies full time and Bones will be a major name


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Dude, he took out Brandon Vera in his previous fight - someone whom many may call an A level striker, and wrecked him...


Brandon Vera was highly touted...

in 2006 ;p

I keed, I keed. But I'm serious.

Jones needs an intermediate match before we go putting him with Machida, Shogun, etc.

I actually like the Franklin idea. I've never been a particular fan of Rich, but the dude is a consummate professional.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I want to see him face T Silva, then Lyoto, then title shot again Rua. Shogun will be the first to stop this guy.


Sounds about right, but Thiago is wayyy to slow. If Rashad can lay n pray against Thiago then JJ will do the same but punish em on the ground. Really would like to see Rashad cuz I just want to see him get beat up plus they're from the same camp so I'd like to see how their training would work. 

Lyoto is the one that I want against JJ. That would be such an interesting fight. I'll still go with "The Dragon." 

Yes, I agree a fully charged Shogun should give him his first defeat if it's not Lyoto. Shogun has the range to counter him, striking pedigree, BJJ, iron chin, and most importantly speed.


----------



## nni (Jul 28, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> plus they're from the same camp so I'd like to see how their training would work.


They've both said that they will not fight each other. Damn "same gym" bs :confused03:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

i want to see him either against T.Silva or Franklin, both wich i think he would destroy. Then against Machida wich could go either way but i tend to think Jones takes it. Then if he wins i want a fight with Shogun. Im a big fan of Shogun and think hes the only one to really be able to stop bones, more so than Machida...but im pretty sure Bones will be champion one day.
Im not a fan of bones as a person, but as a fighter hes a beast. I will be cheering against him if/when he faces Machida and Rua. Having said that im getting more and more afraid he will win those fights.
I dont see Shogun or Machida stopping his takedowns as i think he would try to take them down and not strike with either of them. So it comes down to their game from the back. Can they submit/reverse/cancel out his ground and pound? i hope so!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd like to see him go against either Franklin or Couture.

Edit: Might also be interesting if Nog gets him to the ground, or visa versa.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I just want to see him fight someone with a name. It's time he gets out of the mid-range fighters and steps into legitimate competition.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

nni said:


> They've both said that they will not fight each other. Damn "same gym" bs :confused03:


Yep...Rashad said that about Jardine too. He got a pass and of course Jardine got let go eventually. For JJ it's gotta happen. I'll enjoy JJ beat down. 

Franklin, T. Silva, just doesn't cut it. It won't be much of a match. Actually shieet...we all forgot about Chuck Liddell. What "IF" he actually got that match and did win. Wouldn't that be sumthin... Hate to see "The Iceman" go out like that.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

They can't feed bones a name just for the sake of it, they need to throw him a challenge. Give him one of the top dogs, Bader, Machida, Rampage, Rashad, Franklin, Forrest, lil Nog etc. people who are actually on winning streaks. Yeah, Tito and Liddell would help get his name out there some more, but have him fight some real opposition already. He's been more than tested and deserves some good big name fights now. He's whooped Bonnar, Vera, Hammil(BS loss) and now Vlad...I think it's time he fights top competition, and not gate keepers.


----------



## b3n129 (Aug 2, 2010)

Tito/Lil' Nog/Griffin are all good choices for his next opponent. Tito would definitely be easy and won't make him(Jones) SUPER notable, but it will still count as a significant win. A win against Lil' Nog/Griffin will definitely throw him in as a top ten contender.

I would watch any 3 of those matchups.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Jones is too good for Bader.

I really am not understanding the Bader hype. I haven't really seen him do anything special. He looks like he could be a contender someday, but going from Vlad to Bader is more of a step to the side to me, rather than a higher level opponent. I added the Bader part to my post, just casue it's been bugging me a little.

I want Jones to fight Griffin, the loser of Rampage/Machida (as the winner will most likely get a title shot), then get his title shot.

Some think Jones need like 3-4 more fights before then, but in reality, he's 12-0 (the Matt loss is crap), and has absolutely destroyed everyone with ease. I say let him beat Griffin, then let him fight the loser of Rampage/Machida, then let him fight for the title.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

"There's going to be more black on black crime!” as Rampage put it; lets seee Bones vs. Rampage.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Jones is too good for Bader.
> 
> I really am not understanding the Bader hype. I haven't really seen him do anything special. He looks like he could be a contender someday, but going from Vlad to Bader is more of a step to the side to me, rather than a higher level opponent. I added the Bader part to my post, just casue it's been bugging me a little.
> 
> ...


I'm the opposite I'm completely sold on the Bader hype. Forget Chael or Munoz or any of them you wanna see brutal GnP watch a Bader fight. Plus whilst his stand up isn't world class he only needs to connect once in a fight and it's all over. 
I think Bader and Bones along with Machida (and phil Davis :thumb02 will have a great tussle for control of that LHW division over the next 5 or 6 years.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Franklin has a chance but only if he follows the Yushin Okami-blueprint.

Keep throwing jabs and as soon as there's sign of a clinch, pivot out and run like a little girl.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Franklin, Forrest, T. Silva, Bader, Lil Nog all make a lot of sense, specifically Franklin and Forrest.

From the UFC's perspective, a fight against Franklin or Forrest is probably the most appealing right now. If I was a betting man (which I am) I'd put my money on a bout with Franklin. However, it all depends on how far along Franklin, Forrest, and Silva are in their respective recoveries, as all three of them are currently shelved with injuries.

All I know is I'm drinking the kool-aid on Jonny "Bones" Jones, and I think he'll beat any of those guys listed with relative ease. Ultimately, I think he'd beat Rampage and Rashad (they may have to square off someday...). I'd love to eventually see Bones vs. Shogun/Machida/Anderson, because stylistically, they're mouthwatering haha. 

I don't think there's ever been a prospect with as much raw talent and potential as Jones. The UFC will try to bring him along as slowly as they can, but if he stays on the path he's currently on, they won't have a choice but to give him a title shot sooner rather than later. My only concern with him is that because he's still so young, and his body's still maturing, he may have trouble staying at 205, especially with his frame.


----------



## NoSlickRemarks (Feb 6, 2010)

Ryan Bader. And Bader will get the W.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

NoSlickRemarks said:


> Ryan Bader. And Bader will get the W.


I personally don't think it will be Bader, because Jones and Bader are two of the young up-and-comers in the division, and I'm not sure the UFC brass wants either of them stealing each other's thunder at the moment.

BUT if it was Bader, I really don't think he'd get the W. Listen, Bader's an elite, powerful wrestler with KO power, which is a lethal combination in the UFC, but in several of his past fights, he's come out guns ablazing in the first and faded in the latter rounds and closely held on to a decision. So I question his gas tank a little bit, or at the very least, his pacing. Plus, I think a high-level Greco wrestler (Jones) has an advantage in the takedown department over high-level freestyle wrestlers (Bader). Plus he's already handled very good wrestlers in O'Brien, Hamill, and Matyushenko.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

By the time Rua VS Evans actually happens (late spring/early summer) 2011. There should (better) be a match pegged for #1 contendership against the Lyoto / Rampage winner --- This will be either Bones or Bader, both likely coming off wins.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> James Toney



hahaha everyone's ignoring you. Not jones he likes the idea. I can't find the video but here's a recap of the interview that made me a jon jones fan. the guy is just so cool and funny and articulate. he makes toney sound like a child.



> Source: Versus.com
> 
> Shortly after the startlingly young Jon "Bones" Jones dismantled veteran mixed martial artist Vladimir Matyushenko Sunday night, the Greg Jackson-trained fighter sat down with Ariel Helwani for the Versus network's The Daily Line program to discuss his win. During the course of the conversation, the subject of James "Lights Out" Toney's recent warning to Jones was brought up and the 23-year old offered his opinion on the matter.
> The verbal blows between Jones and Toney started when Jones gave an interview with TapouT Radio and called Toney naive for thinking that he will be able to go far in MMA on boxing alone. Jones went on to call Toney "ignorant" for his approach to MMA so far and also said that he "didn't really have a hard time calling him ignorant because of some of the statements he's made about our sport."
> ...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would like to see Jones fight Franklin. It is a definite step up in competition and he is fighting someone who has good striking, mixes up his strikes, and has good wrestling along with good grappling skills.



Nefilim777 said:


> Give him the loser of Rashad/Shogun, I think he's proven enough, lets see him with a big boy now....





Whitehorizon said:


> Your right I must have forgotten. I need to stop drinking and watching fights... In that case, I want Rashad vs Jones or Bader.


I doubt that Jones will fight Rashad seeing as they both train under Greg Jackson.



NoSlickRemarks said:


> Ryan Bader. And Bader will get the W.


I don't think so. Striking wise, Bader isn't on the same level as Jones. Bader may have a bit more power in his right hand, but I don't think he would catch Jones. I also think that Jones has the better cardio out of the two. Also, I know that Bader is a good wrestler, but Jones is by far the better grappler, is excellent out of the clinch, and I don't think that Bader would outwrestle Jones.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Options

Bader - bad for UFC as stated, good hype on both of them (After Bader defead baby NOG)

Griffin - I think that Dana loves Forrest too much for let Silva/Forrest kind of fight happen again.

Winner Machida/Rampage - Machida will have great chance agains Jones.. Page will be demolished propably - too slow

Rich Franklin - He is a warrior but seems to me like the Silva case. Jones is just too talented for the math teacher from Ohio ( Note that I love Rich, he is great fighter)

T.Silva - As I like Silva I doubt that he will do anything notable agains Jones

Randy Couture? Maybe I sound crazy but Randy has the upset potential. He is good at stoping unstoppable guys.. Remember Vitor? Chuck? raise01:

From that list only Machida, Couture, Bader(will eventually happen in the future) IMHO are only ones that have a chance.

In Machida/Jones I will definitely bet on Machida!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I'd be very intrigued by Machida/Jones. To me that'd be a fantastic fight. 

However, it's not one that will come next. Rampage has to lose to Machida first. I'm not sure if Bones wants to take a brief rest before starting another training camp, but if he does, it is possible that he could face the loser of Machida/Page but I don't see him facing the winner right away, nor do I see Rampage rushing to fight Bones after losing two straight.

Of course, I could be off my rocker and Page could beat Machida, but I just don't see it happening.

Further, I don't see Joe Silva giving Bones top 4.

I see him getting Little Nog if he loses to Bader. I really think that is possible along with Franklin (even though most of us agree that Bones would win).

Not too sure who else. I wonder who Brilz is up against next. (He would get crushed by Jones too) But I tend to forget that Brilz isn't pursing fighting 'full-time' as he is still a firefighter I believe and a wrestling coach.

According to wikipedia which means nothing, but it's speculation so I'm adding it anyway - Franklin is expected to fight Forrest at UFC 123. So Jones won't be fighting either, if this is true.


----------



## Kush (Jul 25, 2010)

I would love to see a rematch against Matt Hamill.
Since that's his only "black spot" on his ufc record.
Losing due to disqualification...
So just let him beat hamill up and then let him stand with the big guys.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Please not Matt Hill again. Short of the DQ, everyone knows for 100% certain Jones would have taken that fight. It's like Fedor with his one DQ loss from an eye cut. It's a technical loss on the record, but no one really see's it as a loss.

Redemption fights are reserved for someone who beat you square, not lucked out with a DQ victory, imho.


----------



## Skull Hammer (Jan 7, 2010)

People who'r saying he should fight Silva, Rua or Machida are out of their minds !!

yea he's good and passed the test with flying colors BUT lets be honest he doesn't have a chance against Shogun !!

I think the perfect match up for him is Thiago Silva !


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Skull Hammer said:


> People who'r saying he should fight Silva, Rua or Machida are out of their minds !!
> 
> yea he's good and passed the test with flying colors BUT lets be honest he doesn't have a chance against Shogun !!
> 
> I think the perfect match up for him is Thiago Silva !


So you give him no chance against Rua - A Brazilian striker with a BJJ black belt.
But his perfect match up is Thiago Silva - A Brazilian striker with a BJJ black belt... Interesting.

I think Thiago Silva is the right fight for Jones but it's far from the perfect match up for him. His perfect match up IMO is Griffin, a guy who isn't liekly to pull out a submission from the bottom and isn't gonna be able to stop Jones' takedowns.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

For me, Jones vs. Franklin should/could headline a PPV. It'd be a good fight for both of them. Franklin to test if he's back or not, and Jones to push him over the edge of the next level of fighters. 

I'd get giddy for this fight...


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Please not Matt Hill again. Short of the DQ, everyone knows for 100% certain Jones would have taken that fight. It's like Fedor with his one DQ loss from an eye cut. It's a technical loss on the record, but no one really see's it as a loss.
> 
> Redemption fights are reserved for someone who beat you square, not lucked out with a DQ victory, imho.


The only reason it is a loss is because Hamill had his shoulder dislocated from getting slammed well before the GnP and '12-to-6 elbows' began... and unable to continue. That's probably as bad a 'win' as i've ever seen.

As of right now, he's 3 wins away from the championship fight. I'd like to hear a Thiago or Forrest match-up soon. After that, I think with Bader/Lil Nog and Rampage/Lyoto winners would fight for top spot.


----------

